
Show HN: Primer – Marketing Lessons from Google - kyasui
https://www.yourprimer.com/?utm_source=team&utm_medium=social&utm_content=ky&utm_campaign=2015-9-8-launch
======
jphelan
I love this format! I went through a bunch of your lessons already. I'm eager
to see how this grows.

------
llamabot
This is an interesting take on material design.

------
dwkwan
This is awesome!

